
Tech Companies Say It's Too Hard to Hire High-Skilled Immigrants in the U.S. - jaoued
https://time.com/5634351/canada-high-skilled-labor-immigrants/
======
deepVoid
It is not hard at all if they are willing to pay big bucks. They want to game
the visa system, suppress the wage, and get cheap labor. Just take a look at
all the profits Apple, Google, Microsoft make every year. And yet, they still
collude together in order to suppress wage, given the high housing prices in
the bay area [1].

[1] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High-
Tech_Employee_Antitrust_L...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High-
Tech_Employee_Antitrust_Litigation)

~~~
robbrit
BigCos like Google and Microsoft can afford to pay big bucks and collude
together. Startups on the other hand can't always afford to pay $100k+ for a
junior engineer.

~~~
Analemma_
If they set up shop somewhere other than San Francisco, they wouldn’t have to.

~~~
fnordsensei
Right. It’s not really about paying the devs, it’s about paying the
landowners.

------
whenanother
lawl, lowest unemployment rate in history but the feds just raised interest
rate for the first time in over 10 years.

translation these companies are inflating their employment numbers because
they realized that the reason for not getting a raise in the h1b cap is due to
unemployment being so high at the time. so now rather than actually hiring
people or paying them more they are counting uber drivers, lyft drivers, and
other gig workers as employees.

